# Help! What is this rock? I thought it was quartz!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I purchased this rock at a lfs, it wasn't labeled, but I thought it was quartz. Well, it's been dissolving in my tank! Worse yet, I checked my TDS, and it's WAY up! (I have soft water). Although I didn't test my kh today, I tested it a few days ago and it didn't seem to be affected. Does anyone know what it might be? My fish seem ok, but I'm very worried. I can't remember when I put it in - it may have been last week, maybe the week before. Help!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Semi-seriously, have you tried to lick the piece to see if maybe it was nothing more than a big'ol piece of salt?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok, you were in chat weren't you? I licked the darn thing and it wasn't salty! And, it's Gnat's fault!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey PG

This was found in the Yahoo Freshwatershrimp group "For those with soft, acid water, you might consider adding a piece of Feller Stone Utah ice. It's calcium carbonate, and dissolves slowly when placed in water. Perfect for maintaining pH and alkalinity."

I purchased some last year and it looks like yours. Never did use them though.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Amber, it's not carbonate though because it doesn't raise my kh..... I'm wondering if it is Mica?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Amber - I think you're right, actually, but it's not Carbonate -- I think it's Gypsum/Selenite. calcium sulfate dihydrate. In fact, I'm now sure of it. 

It will harden water alright, but it doesn't buffer it, I wouldn't suggest putting it in your tank! UGHH I'm so mad at that lfs!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually I wasn't in the Chat room. For a while now, in fact. So I guess that just goes to show why we all share the similar thinking, hehe! What is the refund policy of the store, though?! It would only make sense if the LFS gives you back your money.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I got it several months ago -- in December. Not going to worry about getting a refund, but I'm certainly hesitant to purchase anything there again!


----------

